# On-the-go clean bulking ideas



## Gym1 (Apr 5, 2013)

I personally find it difficult to follow a clean diet over a weekend purely because stopping to eat every 2-3 hours gets in the way of so much. So if you're out for the day it's impossible to eat for example a box of rice and chicken without sitting and stopping for 20 mins, every 2-3 hours...which really ****es off the missus! Consequently the diet often goes out the window and I just end up eating whatever I can find when I'm out.

Other than the obvious (sandwiches, shakes) has anyone got any creative ideas for on-the-go clean bulking food i.e. stuff you don't need to stop and use cutlery for?


----------



## Vivid (May 14, 2009)

Why not just have a few protein bars and handful of nuts? Quick, convenient, no mess. Obviously there's better sources but sounds better than grabbing **** when your out.


----------



## Gym1 (Apr 5, 2013)

Yeah agree with you mate. Just seeing if there are some other ideas out there that I have overlooked in the 'quick and easy' category but are also in the clean category. Personally I think protein bars contain too many sugars and additives to be clean...


----------



## constantbulk (Dec 27, 2010)

make your own protein bars to suit your needs, nuts are also a good snack on the go


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

Eat bigger meals less often.


----------



## StackHouse (Apr 16, 2013)

I found this article that you might be interested in!

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-2551562/Want-lose-weight-Try-WEEKDAY-diet-gain-weight-weekends.html


----------



## Gym1 (Apr 5, 2013)

StackHouse said:


> I found this article that you might be interested in!
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-2551562/Want-lose-weight-Try-WEEKDAY-diet-gain-weight-weekends.html


Interesting.... but I wish you hadn't posted that, I will always have an excuse now! :lol:


----------



## StackHouse (Apr 16, 2013)

Haha as long as you work hard during the week! We're all entitled to a little break on the weekends


----------

